# Empire Earth II: Runtime Error, Abnormal program termination.



## floyd555 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have a little problem..
Every time when I try to start Empire Earth II, I get this error:



I realy don't know what to do..
Can someone help me ?

I have: 
Os: windows vista (sp2)
Proccesor: 2.4ghz Quad core
RAM: 4GB
Video card: 512mb


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey there floyd555, welcome to TSF.

First try all these steps. - Pay particular attention to updating your DirectX.

If those steps don't work, make sure you post your system specs, information on posting system specs can be found here.


----------



## floyd555 (Aug 18, 2009)

I already reinstalled it 3 times, The game works on my old computer (Xp).

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
4Gb Ram
Nvidia geforce 8600 GT 512mb
Directx 10 (newest version)

All other games run fine, only Empire Earth II gives the error.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Did you update your Nvidia Drivers?

Also update Windows.

Also try running the game in compatibility mode.

To do this:

Right Click the executable -> Click "Properties" -> Click the "Compatibility" tab -> Tick "Run in Compatibility mode" -> Choose XP Service Pack 2.


----------



## floyd555 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Did you update your Nvidia Drivers?
> 
> Also update Windows.
> 
> ...



-Yes, drivers are up to date.

-Windows is also up to date.

I already tried to run in Compatibility mode...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

When you updated your DirectX, you would have no doubt updated your DirectX10.

However since EAII is an older game, it uses Dx9.

Try updating your DirectX9 from here.


----------

